# Vizsla therapy for a poorly daughter



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

My youngest home from school with a cold and earache :'(


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Vizslas are the best medicine!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... Hope she feels better very soon!! As SkyyMax said, she is getting a dose of the best medicine.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope she gets to feeling better.
Its hard to believe that these dogs that love to run for hours, will lay next to you all day when your sick.


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

Whenever my son cries, our V runs up to him and licks his face til he laughs.


----------

